# Telemetry Data in videos..



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Some like them..others not so much. Many of today's action cameras can record many things of use. Playing with my new GoPro 8 the telemetry data is there..just have to have a way to extract it. Go Pro has elected not to upgrade their Windows and Apple/Mac app software to read anything newer then the Hero 5s but the android software will. Odd decision on their behalf as people do most of their editing on desktops..Oh well, that just means we have to go to another source to extract and make overlays. I settled on one called Telemetry Overlay. Does a great job and has many features and flexibility others don't. I have been testing some layouts and gauge designs and ended up with one I think I'll keep a while. Already saved as a template so expect it in future videos. Here is a short sample:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well now that, is pretty dang cool!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks. Had some negative feed-back on the size and the loss of the bottom of the vid but I also didn't like having that stuff in all four corners so I changed it around a bit, made stuff a bit smaller and opened the bottom up a little. Here's the third version.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Wicked cool.


----------

